# Name That Clamp/vise



## catoctin (May 31, 2015)

Every now and then I need to drill/tap long stock on my mill and it is a real PIA trying to find a way to do the clamping.  I noted a clamp/vise in this YouTube video that seems like a possible solution:





Who make that red right angle clamping device that the guy in the video is using?

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## pineyfolks (May 31, 2015)

It almost looks like one of those corner clamps for welding that's been modified.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 31, 2015)

I've never seen anything like it. 

Also noticed, he's eyeballing the location to tap, not exact, but close.   Also, what is covered with the tarps in the background.  is he ashamed of his stuff?


----------



## Surprman (May 31, 2015)

Is he performing a tapping operation with some sort of clutch tapping head in that video?  I've seen those, but if that is what is being used, I didn't realize you can run them at that high a spindle speed.  Wow.


----------



## Surprman (May 31, 2015)

Ah- after the video completed, it indicated it was a tapmatic.  Interesting.


----------



## EmilioG (May 31, 2015)

http://www.stronghandtools.com/stronghandtools/index.php

It's a welding clamp held down with a toe clamp in the t slot.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 31, 2015)

Yeah, that's a normal speed (probably aluminum) for tapping, and yes, notice when it hits bottom it ratchets, rather than spinning; the operator lifts on the Z quill and the head reverses from the work.  Nice if you have one.


----------



## EmilioG (May 31, 2015)

You can still power tap using reverse on a mill with a spiral point tap.  You can do it without a Procunier or similar
tapmatic head.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 31, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> Also noticed, he's eyeballing the location to tap, not exact, but close.   Also, what is covered with the tarps in the background.  is he ashamed of his stuff?



Maybe he just wants to keep chips, dust, dirt, etc. out of whatever he has covered up.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 31, 2015)

_Maybe he just wants to keep chips, etc. out of whatever he has covered up._

Never thought of that.   dunno why not!


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (May 31, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> _Maybe he just wants to keep chips, etc. out of whatever he has covered up._
> 
> Never thought of that.   dunno why not!


Remember the $ 12.95 aluminum double clamp for amateur carpenters ?BLJHB.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 1, 2015)

Woodworkers use one to for mitered corners , welders have them too. This looks like a welding clamp.


----------



## george wilson (Jun 1, 2015)

I agree: corner clamp. That aluminum must be hollow tubing with thin end caps on it. You can tell it weighs nothing.


----------



## sgisler (Jun 1, 2015)

I believe the material is 80/20 extrusion or one of the similar types of 'T' slot extrusion. They have a hole (or two) running through their length that is tap size. All you have to do is run the appropriate tap into them to screw any number brackets or connectors onto them. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyv (Jun 1, 2015)

looks like a tap Matic 30X  it has a floating head . So that means  all  you need only close to hole center and the tool will  center it self.
(There is a clutch in tool ) and you can set how much tension for size of tap chip load ect.....

  All you need to do is set a quill stop  Once tap  reaches bottom / stop it will retract  (upwards) . All you have to do is follow lead out same as you guide lead in  (down.)  the tool tap head..  will do the rest . Very handy tool


----------



## chips&more (Jun 1, 2015)

The extrusion looks like 8020. And then the Tapmatic. And IMHO his eye balling the tap into the hole is good enough. The Tapmatic has some side play forgiveness and so the tap will find its way into the hole. And the clamp is a welder’s corner clamp. If I was to use mine like in the video, I would first need to square up the draft angle on the end. Hope my pics help out, Dave.


----------



## catoctin (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks Guys,
I agree it does look like a welding clamp.

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## P T Schram (Feb 17, 2016)

Clever workholding!

It is indeed a miter clamp held to the table with a toe clamp

What caught my eye is they use a short piece of 80/20 on the bottom horizontal jaw as a spacer to put the vertical jaw in register

Clever!


----------

